# Can't have unicode in vt and x terminals



## krnlpk (Sep 19, 2010)

When I try to input unicode characters (like Ã¨,Ã¹,Ã¼) in xterm or urxvt, the system bell rings like when I press a wrong character.
There's no UTF support in FreeBSD?

EDIT: Solved setting LC_ALL before any x terminal command

```
LC_ALL="en_US.UTF-8" xterm
```


----------



## graudeejs (Sep 19, 2010)

krnlpk said:
			
		

> When I try to input unicode characters (like Ã¨,Ã¹,Ã¼) in xterm or urxvt, the system bell rings like when I press a wrong character.
> There's no UTF support in FreeBSD?
> 
> EDIT: Solved setting LC_ALL before any x terminal command
> ...



http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=12897
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=16930


----------

